# Is it ok for this much swelling after neuter?



## verlasa (Mar 23, 2016)

We neutered our 3y/o golden 1 week ago. We expected some swelling, but as you can see in this picture, the area is pretty big.










Our vet looked at him yesterday and told us to use cold compresses, and they think it's okay for now. It doesn't seem to be getting bigger, and we don't think it's hurting him.

But yeah, I'm not sure what to do. Any trip in the car gets him jumpy. They said our only option really would be to remove the scrotum if it gets worse. Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 
I don't think I've ever seen that much swelling after a neuter. Good you had your Vet look at your boy. Did your Vet give you any idea when the swelling would go down after applying the cold compress? I'd continue to watch it, apply the compress, and if it doesn't look any better in a day or two, call your Vet back.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

That is a whole lot of swelling and I don't think I have ever seen that much. I would watch him very carefully watch for fever or any changes in appetite or personality that could show an infection is setting in.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Awe, poor boy, that can't be comfortable. Not related to dogs, but my ex-husband had a huge amount of swelling after his vasectomy. He ended up taking a full week off work and remained sensitive a lot longer than normal. The doctor wasn't worried in his case either. It just happens sometimes.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I would recommend you calling your vet and getting a round of antibiotic on board asap.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

When my guy Ripley was neutered, we had a lot of swelling as well (yours looks like it may be worse). I don't have any pictures of it anymore, but we went to our vet several times because we were so nervous about it! In our case, the compresses did eventually help. I definitely would follow up again if you are still concerned. Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

When Chance was neutered, he swelled up like that. It was softball size. I was told that it was from excessive manipulation to the area during the surgery. I took that to mean his surgery took a long time. I just did warm and cold compresses intermittently. 

For the warm I used towels and for the cold I wrapped a bag of frozen peas in a towel. He was less swollen within one day.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I hope your boy is a doing better. Unfortunately the risk of a scrotal hematoma/seroma goes up the older the pet is simply because the larger the scrotum the more pendulous and empty space there is once the testicles are removed, the body naturally wants to fill that space. Hopefully continuing the cold compresses and STRICT cage rest for a week will get things calmed down, if that is not possible then apply a jock strap to prevent the scrotum from swaying can help. These can take up to a month to resolve unfortunately. I am quite surprised your vet is discussing scrotal ablation at 1 week out. Best of luck to you and your boy


----------



## verlasa (Mar 23, 2016)

Update! It's been 12 days since surgery and the swelling/bruising is mostly gone. Thank you all for your kind responses. 
Picture from this morning
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

For anybody wondering, his stitches popped open a week after surgery. I woke up and found him bleeding(more of a dribble) =/. Took him to the vet, started him on a sedative/antibioitic. Since then the swelling went down quickly.


----------

